# 2.5 g28 engine speed sensor



## Gino_GTi (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there 

I would need some help 








like on this pic. the crank sensor conection is cut of, so i have got only 3 whire left 
-red 
-yellow 
-green 
could anyone tell me how I should put it back together to make it work? 
thanks


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

i will post it tomorrow


----------



## Gino_GTi (Sep 10, 2012)

i'm looking forward to it


----------



## Gino_GTi (Sep 10, 2012)

I fixed it by myself.


----------

